# My mouse had a lump and it popped



## Neen (Oct 26, 2021)

my mouse has had a lump on the side of it's head and it has been growing ever since. However, just today, my mouse's lump popped, it looked like it had a lot of pus coming out of it, and it looked really bad and gory. If you are squirmish, please skip these photos.
The lump before it popped












The lump when it popped












The lump now


----------



## tinypatters (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi! That looks like a really easy way for infection to set in. Have you been able to bring your pet mouse to a vet? 
You may also want to isolate/quarantine it from your other mice to prevent your other mice from biting the wound, and to prevent spread of any disease. 

Please let us know, if you've brought it to the vet, and what the vet said! Hoping all will be well =)


----------

